# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  > [SOLVED] Converting a Month\'s Serial Number into Its Corresponding Name
Great advice - thank you

----------


## Mark Jennings

I was searching different places how to convert a numeric value to the text month name, this is the only place I found what I needed.  Thank you!!  This was helpful!!

----------


## Aindril De

if you have to cut the month serial no out of a date and then convert:
You can try:

=TEXT(month(A2)*29,"mmm")

----------


## ExcelTip

Problem:	

Converting each month\'s serial number, as shown in column A, into its corresponding name.

Solution 1:

To return a month\'s full name, use the TEXT function as shown in the following formula:
=TEXT(A2*29,\"mmmm\")
To return the first three letters of a month\'s name (\"Jan\", \"Feb\" etc.), use the TEXT function as shown in the following formula:
=TEXT(A2*29,\"mmm\")

Solution 2:
Use the CHOOSE function as shown in the following formula:
=CHOOSE(A2,\"Jan\",\"Feb\",\"Mar\",\"Apr\",\"May\",\"Jun\",\"Jul\",\"Aug\",\"Sep\",\"Oct\",\"Nov\",\"Dec\")

----------


## Dick Copple

I had to convert A2 in the Choose function using the =month(A2) function in place of A2 to get it to work.
Question, why does Solution 1 need to use the multiplier (*29) to make the text function work?

Thanks,

****

----------


## justin-uk

You don't need the *29 there for it to work. The formula

=TEXT(A1,"mmmm yyyy")

works just fine. What is surprising is that the *29 seems to make no difference!

----------

